# Anyone else with Cockatiels?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's my boy Mo 










He was given to me. He needs work on taming(he bites pretty hard! lol) but loves to whistle and LOVES attention as long as you dont try to touch him 
He's my only other pet besides my (growing number of) bettas!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Bella! She's a spoooiled little prissy princess!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Aw, they're both very cute!  I don't have one, but I'm thinking about either getting a cockatiel or a lovebird.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovebirds are LOUD! I had a pair a few years back and there noises are ear piercing lol. As cute as they are. Just be prepared if you get one  Cockatiels have always been my favorite just because of there personality and whatnot. I love parrotlets too! They make great little companions as well!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh and I LOVE your girl Purplemuffin! Shes beautiful!


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

I have several bird brains . Two tiels, a caique, and a starling. 









I need some new pics of the starling...this was before he came into his adult colors.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very pretty birds!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your starling is BEAUTIFUL! :O 

I have a 7 year old female cinnamon Tiel named, Ladybird. ^.^ She was given to me by a friend and I've had her several months now.  She's proven herself to be VERY affectionate. ^.^ She ADORES our dad! XD She'll hear him whistling in the other room then call for him and fly all over the house looking for him. : She also loves having her head scratched and petted. I'm working on having her wings handled. She hadn't been worked with much when I got her and she was soooo skinny! I've got her so she'll let you put your hand over her back now.
Her fav treat is millet which she gets once a week. ^.^ And her fav perch is her natural maple one I got from our backyard. XD (After safely cleaning and boiling it.) She can say "I love you" our friend's mom said though I haven't heard her yet, she can whistle yoo-hoo, wolf whistle, dance, and we're working on her eagle trick. XD

BTW, I LOVE your pearl, purplemuffin!!! ^.^


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

eh? She can wolf whistle and talk? Are you she "she" isnt a "he"?

Edit: I just noticed the spots on her wings. she does look female..... but ive never heard of a female mimicking like that!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I know right! She's definitely a female though. 
She's got bars under her tail and some other things show she's a female as well. 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/cockatiels3.html


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had a taming session today and got a few more pictures


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> Your starling is BEAUTIFUL! :O
> 
> I have a 7 year old female cinnamon Tiel named, Ladybird. ^.^ She was given to me by a friend and I've had her several months now.  She's proven herself to be VERY affectionate. ^.^ She ADORES our dad! XD She'll hear him whistling in the other room then call for him and fly all over the house looking for him. : She also loves having her head scratched and petted. I'm working on having her wings handled. She hadn't been worked with much when I got her and she was soooo skinny! I've got her so she'll let you put your hand over her back now.
> Her fav treat is millet which she gets once a week. ^.^ And her fav perch is her natural maple one I got from our backyard. XD (After safely cleaning and boiling it.) She can say "I love you" our friend's mom said though I haven't heard her yet, she can whistle yoo-hoo, wolf whistle, dance, and we're working on her eagle trick. XD
> ...


Wow ! Great pic ! does a webkinz count as a bird ?: rofl


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

"Nich"...how long have you had your boy? He might be suffering from what is called "cage bound". This happens when birds are never taken out of their cages for extended periods of time. They need frequent handling and socialization. I would take things slowly...make sure you trim his wings!!!!! And when handling him speak in soft calming voice and NEVER hold him over your head or allow him on your shoulder. He needs to be held below your face until he ceases the biting. Birds are not much different from dogs....you need to let him know you are the dominant leader and let him know his place....which is lower than your face...... If he bites....stay completely still and make no sound.....he will eventually give up the behavior if he gets no reward...ie....you letting him go....to fly etc.

A great trick for socializing biters is to place him on the floor (he must have his flight feathers trimmed, so he can't fly). He will follow you and try to climb up onto you. hold out your hand up under his breast plate and give him a command like "Up Up". Most birds want to reach a higher place and eagerly "step up" onto your hand. If he bites you....calmly, with no loud sounds gently place him back on the floor........repeat, repeat....REPEAT! He will eventually figure it out that when he bites he gets placed back on the floor. This takes time, consistency, and patience!!!! (Think of it like cycling your ultimate dream tank!)

Unlike humans, animals will not repeat behaviors that are not rewarding!

I have two Cockatiels........Disney and Peek-a-Boo. Disney is a male Normal Grey who talks up a storm!!! He says "What you doing?, ", "Love the birdie", "Go Cowboys!", Go Pats!, sings the Pee Wee Herman song, does the wolf whistle and when I ignore him he screams "MAMA!" he's such a character, hence his name! Peeky is a female Pied...she is just a sweetybug who does nothing other than sing and chortle!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

4mb3rNich0l3 said:


> Lovebirds are LOUD! I had a pair a few years back and there noises are ear piercing lol. As cute as they are. Just be prepared if you get one  Cockatiels have always been my favorite just because of there personality and whatnot. I love parrotlets too! They make great little companions as well!


Lol, hmm...Okay maybe a cockatiel would be better xD


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

He isnt necessarily cage bound. He just isnt use to human contact at ALL. Today is the first time ive been able to even touch him(inside or outside the cage) without him biting my finger and drawing blood lol.. He is just afraid of human contact.. But I feel we are making progress . The stup up trick needs worked on as he acts like he dosnt know how to step up onto fingers.. Or just too stuburn to step up. I put my finger under hes breast bone and he just looks at me confused like.. I even gave a little nudge and would say up. eventually he would get annoyed and flap away(his wings are trimmed)

But the biting is getting allot better. when he was out he would touch my hand with his beak but never put any pressure down. He let me scoop him up on my hand(again, has trouble stepping up. I dont think hes ever really had much human contact. He was given to me from a lady on craigslist :/) But he did a good job today  Im so happy with him.. He's mad at me now though. I havnt heard a peep from him since I got him out, even after I put him back in his cage lol.. He just glares at me, eats millet, plays with toys, then glares at me again haha. I'm sure he will forgive me by tomorrow and be back to wolf whisteling at me again. I just love this bird. If I ever get him tame, id love to get a female too. Just not looking to ad another bird while trying to tame him. What a mess that would be lol


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww, cute  The lady at a local bird store told me to get a bird to step up (I was holding one of their baby cockatiels) to put your finger under their chest and push to get them off balance and then they'll automatically step up. It worked


----------

